# Help Needed...ATTN: Drew Pierce..



## Joby Becker

I know that the recent attention to my dogs health by Drew Pierce has many people worried, I have recieved multiple emails, PM's and even a visit from my local AC today regarding my dogs health. I need help...here is slideshow of dogs currrent condition...which admittedly is POOR.. I need any dog lover's help, because my dog is SUFFERING,,, due to my poor feeding and , condition due to my underemployed lifestyle....Drew please help. you seemed the most upset of my exploitation of my dog for beeeding purposes...DONATIONS NEEDED FOR FOOD FOR DOG...!!!!!! PM for PAYPAL for HELP!!!
http://s189.photobucket.com/albums/z39/jobydogman/LUNA Help/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Carol Boche

Poor feeding my ass....might be just the pics, but whatever you are feeding, I would back off a little bit....LOL


----------



## Joby Becker

Carol Boche said:


> Poor feeding my ass....might be just the pics, but whatever you are feeding, I would back off a little bit....LOL


dont be fooled it is A DIRE sirutation...the pics have been severly edited to absolve me of misconduct...


----------



## Joby Becker

I will admit these pics are the best pics from the last 105 weeks..This IS a cry for help.. my delapidated shoe leather is not cutting it for food...paypal address provided upon PM.

I whipped her if she din not smile....and I foreced her to appear to be healthy...NEED help!!


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Oh my, the poor starving animal...
Just as soon as I get my check from that Nigerian prince I am going to donate some Slim Fast


----------



## Joby Becker

ashley campbell said:


> oh my, the poor starving animal...
> Just as soon as i get my check from that nigerian prince i am going to donate some slim fast


slim fast is needed also, due to my personal poor dietary choices.. it is surprising how fattening nomad lifestyle food can be..


----------



## Shane Woodlief

Joby I don't know who Drew Pierce is, having said that if he thinks that your dog is not in great shape (maybe even a tiny, little too much shape) then he is either FOS or He owns a bull mastiff


----------



## Shane Woodlief

Joby isn't this the guy that was pissed at you because you would not sell your dog to him after you told him the dog was not for sale?


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Joby Becker said:


> slim fast is needed also, due to my personal poor dietary choices.. it is surprising how fattening nomad lifestyle food can be..


Stop eating out of the McD's dumpsters at closing time, that stuff will kill ya! But the slim fast was for the dog, I guess I could spare a bit more, since I"m getting $200 million from that prince, to send you a case as well...


----------



## Joby Becker

I feel guilty feeding her, due to my own suffering...but she MAY be pregnant...if she is that is more food for all of us...after all, pups should be meaty...if I stagger their harvest I can live off the meat for 2-3 months I figure..just from the pups...


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

You seem obsessed with your dogs mouth and nose.


----------



## mike suttle

This is the first time I have heard anything about this dog being in poor health. But I would like to say that she has been here twice in the last year, the most recent time was about a month ago and the dog is the picture of perfect health. Her muscle tone is excellent, her coat is clean and shiny, her teeth are perfect, my vet and I have both viewed her X rays and they look great. I have worked the dog and she is strong and has great nerves. The dog is fine, I dont know why anyone would ever say otherwise.


----------



## Harry Keely

Joby your to much dude I'm laughing my ass right off my seat dude, dog has always looked good in pics and video, I will be sure to send you a couple of mill when I get it, to be feed that poor,poor dog of yours. I think somebody is doing dope to think something is wrong with that dog.


----------



## jeremy anderson

All kidding & niceness aside let's get real here....... \ll/ Sweet Slipknot Joey mask :twisted:


----------



## Joby Becker

jeremy anderson said:


> All kidding & niceness aside let's get real here....... \ll/ Sweet Slipknot Joey mask :twisted:


Joey Jordison is THE MAN


----------



## Ashley Campbell

If I'm 555 then....


----------



## jeremy anderson

Ashley Campbell said:


> If YOUR 555 then....


\ll/ than i'm 666 \ll/


----------



## Ashley Campbell

My bad, haven't heard that one in awhile, not one of my favorites


----------



## jeremy anderson

Joby Becker said:


> Joey Jordison is THE MAN


Getting Mick's mask tatted on me in 2 weeks. Here whats drawn so far


----------



## Bob Scott

I wouldn't feed that dog nuthin! Just look at them jowel muscls. Gotta be sum pitbul in there and them ain't wurth feedin unles its a nuther dawg.
I'm a pitbul resque. Jest send me that UUgly thang! ;-)


----------



## Harry Keely

jeremy anderson said:


> Getting Mick's mask tatted on me in 2 weeks. Here whats drawn so far


Thats pretty sweet


----------



## maggie fraser

To continue the vein of off topic....what's the deal with tatts? Why would anyone want a permanent painting on their body...I don't get it...I just don't...looks tacky, like they haven't anything else wothwhile in their lives :-D. I mean, I can understand why Joby has them but but.... dark ink is kind of akin to the appearance of bruising...like a repellent.


----------



## Jim Nash

maggie fraser said:


> To continue the vein of off topic....what's the deal with tatts? Why would anyone want a permanent painting on their body...I don't get it...I just don't...looks tacky, like they haven't anything else wothwhile in their lives :-D. I mean, I can understand why Joby has them but but.... dark ink is kind of akin to the appearance of bruising...like a repellent.


Cuz chicks dig them .


----------



## Ashley Campbell

I just like tatt's - on myself or someone else. But, I had all mine put in places that I can cover up with 3/4 length sleeves so I don't have to always show them if I don't want to (like for job interviews, etc)


----------



## maggie fraser

Jim Nash said:


> Cuz chicks dig them .


Jim, have you got tatts?


----------



## maggie fraser

Ashley Campbell said:


> I just like tatt's - on myself or someone else. But, I had all mine put in places that I can cover up with 3/4 length sleeves so I don't have to always show them if I don't want to (like for job interviews, etc)


What's the point if they're not for show ? Have you not enough for show ? :grin:

Me, I don't need tatts, I'm interesting enough and withouta chip or hangups :grin:.


----------



## Carol Boche

maggie fraser said:


> To continue the vein of off topic....what's the deal with tatts? Why would anyone want a permanent painting on their body...I don't get it...I just don't...looks tacky, like they haven't anything else wothwhile in their lives :-D. I mean, I can understand why Joby has them but but.... dark ink is kind of akin to the appearance of bruising...like a repellent.


I have a few tatts myself. I think it is a "to each his own thing". I don't think that whatever anyone else does is dumb or whatever, and I would never say what they liked was not worthwhile......;-)


----------



## maggie fraser

Carol Boche said:


> I have a few tatts myself. I think it is a "to each his own thing". I don't think that whatever anyone else does is dumb or whatever, and I would never say what they liked was not worthwhile......;-)


Lighten up Carol....they're nuthin short of disgustin :grin:.


----------



## Carol Boche

maggie fraser said:


> Lighten up Carol....they're nuthin short of disgustin :grin:.


Uh huh. Riiigghhhttt....


----------



## maggie fraser

Carol Boche said:


> Uh huh.


I'm poking fun Carole...

Can I ask whilst I'm at it...what were your reasons for getting a tattoo?

I don't have any, never considered it for obvious reasons  but I suppose I'm genuinely interested...is it fashionable ? :grin:


----------



## Jim Nash

maggie fraser said:


> Jim, have you got tatts?


Yes I do . One on the right shoulder of a dogs snarling teeth with blood dripping from the canines . Inside it says " No Rest For The Wicked " . Underneath I will eventually put my 2 PSDs beginning and end dates . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjzEOpmvMp0

On the left shoulder I have a bigger tattoo(black and white) . Graveyard , full moon , skeleton fighting off a pack of wolves and a gravestone that says "Never Give Up" . 

I think that some like the pain in getting them too . I kinda did .


----------



## maggie fraser

Jim Nash said:


> Yes I do . One on the right shoulder of a dogs snarling teeth with blood dripping from the canines . Inside it says " No Rest For The Wicked " . Underneath I will eventually put my 2 PSDs beginning and end dates .
> 
> On the left shoulder I have a bigger tattoo(black and white) . Graveyard , full moon , skeleton fighting off a pack of wolves and a gravestone that says "Never Give Up" .
> 
> I think that some like the pain in getting them too . I kinda did .


I was gettin ready to say....You must be cool then :grin: guess not then.


----------



## maggie fraser

Anyone on here not have a tattoo? Anyone ??


----------



## Jim Nash

maggie fraser said:


> What's the point if they're not for show ? Have you not enough for show ? :grin:
> 
> Me, I don't need tatts, I'm interesting enough and withouta chip or hangups :grin:.


Mine I can show but can also get a shirt with long enough sleeves to cover them too . 

Women with chips and hangups can be alot of fun if you're not looking to get serious . Women without chips and hangups are for marrying and I haven't met one yet that qualifies .


----------



## Ashley Campbell

maggie fraser said:


> What's the point if they're not for show ? Have you not enough for show ? :grin:
> 
> Me, I don't need tatts, I'm interesting enough and withouta chip or hangups :grin:.


No normally I wear short sleeves - but when you want to look 100% presentable to a potential employer, you need to look the part...I wish they'd just hire me for me, but looks have a lot to do with getting hired. 

Mine are all shown wearing anything less than almost complete long sleeves, but for appropriate endeavors they can potentially be covered up.

The pain of getting one...totally awesome. I have a large one down the middle of my back and oh did that hurt, but it was almost blissful with the amount of endorphines your body releases to comfort you.


----------



## maggie fraser

Jim Nash said:


> Mine I can show but can also get a shirt with long enough sleeves to cover them too .
> 
> Women with chips and hangups can be alot of fun if you're not looking to get serious . Women without chips and hangups are for marrying and I haven't met one yet that qualifies .


Come to Scotland Jim, women here are awash without tatts, chips and hangups...what they do have though is attitude and sometimes a big stick :-D, you'll not be needing a tattoo...we have our own, it's called the Military Tattoo LOL


----------



## maggie fraser

Ashley Campbell said:


> No normally I wear short sleeves - but when you want to look 100% presentable to a potential employer, you need to look the part...I wish they'd just hire me for me, but looks have a lot to do with getting hired.
> 
> Mine are all shown wearing anything less than almost complete long sleeves, but for appropriate endeavors they can potentially be covered up.
> 
> The pain of getting one...totally awesome. I have a large one down the middle of my back and oh did that hurt, but it was almost blissful with the amount of endorphines your body releases to comfort you.


 
There are better ways of enjoying pain Ashley, are you young? :wink:


----------



## Ashley Campbell

I'm in my mid-twenties Maggie. 

How about piercings? I have those too


----------



## Al Curbow

If Susan Boyle had a tat she'd be hot! GO SCOTS!!!


----------



## maggie fraser

Ashley Campbell said:


> I'm in my mid-twenties Maggie.
> 
> How about piercings? I have those too


Aahh, you're a babe in the wood....

I have pierced ears but I didn't do it for the pain, although I didn't have an anaesthetic (cheap skate), don't be in such a rush. There are better things in life than disfiguring tattoos :-D.


----------



## maggie fraser

Al Curbow said:


> If Susan Boyle had a tat she'd be hot! GO SCOTS!!!


Beauty!!! Nearly fell off the couch :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ashley Campbell

maggie fraser said:


> Aahh, you're a babe in the wood....
> 
> I have pierced ears but I didn't do it for the pain, although I didn't have an anaesthetic (cheap skate), don't be in such a rush. There are better things in life than disfiguring tattoos :-D.


Who needs anesthetic for piercing their ears?! I could tell you a piercing I wish I had it for but it'd be crude, but ears are nothing, even in the cartilege, tongue doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Carol Boche

maggie fraser said:


> I'm poking fun Carole...
> 
> Can I ask whilst I'm at it...what were your reasons for getting a tattoo?
> 
> I don't have any, never considered it for obvious reasons  but I suppose I'm genuinely interested...is it fashionable ? :grin:


I like them, and all of them mean something to me personally. 

Is it fashionable, don't know, and really don't care. I am not one that has to be in fashion. I know you are pokin fun...it's all good. 

Have ya seen Black Gold yet? (the show about oil drilling in TX....damn, those boys have some nice, ahem, tribal tattoos.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Carol Boche said:


> I like them, and all of them mean something to me personally.
> 
> Is it fashionable, don't know, and really don't care. I am not one that has to be in fashion. I know you are pokin fun...it's all good.
> 
> Have ya seen Black Gold yet? (the show about oil drilling in TX....damn, those boys have some nice, ahem, tribal tattoos.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


^^^ Yes, yes they do...


----------



## maggie fraser

Ashley Campbell said:


> Who needs anesthetic for piercing their ears?! I could tell you a piercing I wish I had it for but it'd be crude, but ears are nothing, even in the cartilege, tongue doesn't hurt either.


 
Is that for the boys Ashley? You've gotta be kiddin...tell me you're kiddin, just like those poor tortured tribeswomen in Africa ? You really ought to get out more ;-).


----------



## maggie fraser

Carol Boche said:


> I like them, and all of them mean something to me personally.
> 
> Is it fashionable, don't know, and really don't care. I am not one that has to be in fashion. I know you are pokin fun...it's all good.
> 
> Have ya seen Black Gold yet? (the show about oil drilling in TX....damn, those boys have some nice, ahem, tribal tattoos.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
Not yet! :smile: Although I dare say I'd be more appreciative without all that distracting and repelling graffitti LOL


----------



## Ashley Campbell

maggie fraser said:


> Is that for the boys Ashley? You've gotta be kiddin...tell me you're kiddin, just like those poor tortured tribeswomen in Africa ? You really ought to get out more ;-).


No, it's solely for me - don't knock it 'til you try it 

I will say, my 80 year old grandmother has your same views on tattoos and piercings though...hehe.


----------



## Jim Nash

maggie fraser said:


> Come to Scotland Jim, women here are awash without tatts, chips and hangups...what they do have though is attitude and sometimes a big stick :-D, you'll not be needing a tattoo...we have our own, it's called the Military Tattoo LOL



Not into big sticks . Sounds like something a drunken sailor might find by mistake . 

Seriously , I didn't get them for women . If I did I would have gotten different types of tattoos . I got them for my own personal reasons . 

But I did find by accident that some women liked them and that most of the ones that did were lots of fun .


----------



## Maureen A Osborn

LOL, how'd we get onto tats? Ya, I got one too, and a naval ring, want another tat, but I gotta find the time to sit down and draw it. I would love to get a small stud/stone for my nose, quite a few girls at work have them, I think the tiny stone is very attractive, but I have such sinus problems/infections I know I wouldnt be able to tolerate it, and have a constant infection at the site.


----------



## Jim Nash

Ashley Campbell said:


> Who needs anesthetic for piercing their ears?! I could tell you a piercing I wish I had it for but it'd be crude, but ears are nothing, even in the cartilege, tongue doesn't hurt either.


Piercings are ok but the tongue thing not so much . Some women develope a lisp with those things. Not attractive . Same with the little nose piercings . Sometimes if you're not that close they just look like they need a tissue .


----------



## maggie fraser

Ashley Campbell said:


> *No, it's solely for me - don't knock it 'til you try it*
> 
> I will say, my 80 year old grandmother has your same views on tattoos and piercings though...hehe.


Like a superficial armour?

Your granny is a bit older than me... I ain't no granny, I guess I just regard myself as maybe a little more creative and less desperate than some of you younger ones :-D plus, I don't have to live with it if I change my mind.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

HAHA, I had a lisp until the swelling went down, but as far as I know I don't now. Most people don't even notice the piercing.

I'm just giving you hell Maggie. The nice thing about piercings is if I take it out, you don't know I ever had it. Especially the tongue, it will heal up within a couple of months. With a tattoo, I'd just say make sure it was something tasteful you can live with for the rest of your life.

But no, not like superficial armor...you're going to have to use google for an explanation - we all know I"m a perv and I wouldn't mind sharing, but publicly?


----------



## maggie fraser

No need to go getting all shy now Ashley, not after blasting all over the place about ol' BOB :lol: LOL

Anyone need an explanation of that, I'm sure Ashley will oblige. And hell is not what you're giving me, I'm not the one twenty years later with ugly disfiguring out of date pics and ol' luvers names engraved on my body :lol:.


----------



## Carol Boche

maggie fraser said:


> Not yet! :smile: Although I dare say I'd be more appreciative without all that distracting and repelling graffitti LOL


Oh, I am sure you will be able to look past the ink....."whew" is it hot in here??? LOL :mrgreen::mrgreen:
(I think Brandon (on the show) would make an exceptional decoy....)


----------



## maggie fraser

Carol Boche said:


> Oh, I am sure you will be able to look past the ink....."whew" is it hot in here??? LOL :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> (I think Brandon (on the show) would make an exceptional decoy....)


Ok Ok, I give in....link ??


----------



## Ashley Campbell

maggie fraser said:


> No need to go getting all shy now Ashley, not after blasting all over the place about ol' BOB :lol: LOL
> 
> Anyone need an explanation of that, I'm sure Ashley will oblige. And hell is not what you're giving me, I'm not the one twenty years later with ugly disfiguring out of date pics and ol' luvers names engraved on my body :lol:.


Pfft. As if I'd ever put someone's name on me, that's just so...well, prison tattoo style 










^ hardly some old flames name engraved on my body.


----------



## maggie fraser

Disgustin! You look like you've had a damn good kickin'.

So, how the hell can you appreciate that back there then? What exactly is the point? Talk me into gettin a tattoo.


----------



## Carol Boche

Ashley Campbell said:


> Pfft. As if I'd ever put someone's name on me, that's just so...well, prison tattoo style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ hardly some old flames name engraved on my body.


NICE!!!! I am looking at a calf sleeve next....


Maggie.... http://www.trutv.com/shows/black_gold/index.html#c=/video/black-gold/use-your-brakes.html 
(Brandon is in the red hard hat....LOL)


----------



## Ashley Campbell

It'd be like talking my grandma into getting a tattoo, Maggie. You're already biased they are ugly, while I don't have a bias. I think they look good if someone wants them, but also would not care if someone didn't. 

Oh and the back one was fresh in the picture, like hours old - of course it looks like you took a beating until the redness goes down, (around it, most of the red is intentional).

I say you pierce your eyebrow instead Maggie 

Carole,
I'm going to at least half sleeve my arms eventually. The left one has a hell of a good start, the right only has a small band that I think I'm going to cover up with something, since I got sunburned when it was fairly new and it's seriously faded.
but the back one, 3.5 hours in the chair to finish it.


----------



## Jim Nash

maggie fraser said:


> Disgustin! You look like you've had a damn good kickin'.
> 
> So, how the hell can you appreciate that back there then? What exactly is the point? Talk me into gettin a tattoo.


Ok Maggie , you're losing me here . You really have to ask that question .


----------



## Maureen A Osborn

OK, gotta add mine.....


----------



## maggie fraser

I'm just winding you all up......seems it's working too!

I don't have any tattoos, never really understood them, just like to poke fun who have them...seems they all have something serious to say that they're mouths can't :-D. Stitch on a second head for all I care....each to their own as Carol said. No offence intended.


----------



## maggie fraser

Maureen A Osborn said:


> OK, gotta add mine.....


 
Is that your bedroom? :razz:


----------



## Maureen A Osborn

LOL, no but those are my pajama pants....hahaha


----------



## Al Curbow

Maureen,
I can't see the bottom of the tat.............


----------



## Michele Moore

Carol Boche said:


> NICE!!!! I am looking at a calf sleeve next....
> 
> 
> Maggie.... http://www.trutv.com/shows/black_gold/index.html#c=/video/black-gold/use-your-brakes.html
> (Brandon is in the red hard hat....LOL)


Note to self: must tivo this show. I learn so much on WDF


----------



## Nicole Stark

maggie fraser said:


> I'm just winding you all up......seems it's working too!
> 
> I don't have any tattoos, never really understood them, just like to poke fun who have them...seems they all have something serious to say that they're mouths can't :-D. .


Maggie, as a tattoo studio owner I thought about answering your question thinking you might be seriously interested in an answer. Even still, now that I am starting to put together an answer I'm not sure it's worth it. But I'll give it a shot. 

The reasons as you can imagine are intensely personal, sometimes people do it because it's a bit of an age related rite of passage so to speak, but others such as our military folks and parents who have lost a child or a child who has lost a parent get them for far deeper reasons. Most of the time it's to keep a very personal connection to someone who has passed. It makes for an interesting conversation piece and in some way allows troops who have lost countless friends or others with deceased family members an opportunity to speak about them, or rather to tell their "story" in a way that's less personal or doesn't require them to go to a dark place to bring it up.

Obviously, the reasons don't end there. For some it's an artistic expression of a place, time, or subject matter that the recipient is connected to. For the military guys, it's a bit of a bonding experience yet another rite of passage of sort. Sometimes for those same guys it becomes an extension of the experiences they've faced in war.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

What about plumbers ??


----------



## ann schnerre

maggie fraser said:


> Anyone on here not have a tattoo? Anyone ??


i don't have one, probably never will, but i don't have a problem with other ppl having them.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Gerry Grimwood said:


> What about plumbers ??


They already have their call sign - 3 inches of butt-crack hanging out of their pants


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Ashley Campbell said:


> They already have their call sign - 3 inches of butt-crack hanging out of their pants


That's called an I-beam .


----------



## Ashley Campbell

LOL never heard it called that. My dad's a plumber, and the only things I remember him teaching me was 

Shit flows downhill and payday is Friday.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Ashley Campbell said:


> They already have their call sign - 3 inches of butt-crack hanging out of their pants


Total double standards there. When a guy does it its called "Butt Crack". When a hot chick does it its called "Butt Clevage".


----------



## Christopher Jones

Maureen A Osborn said:


> OK, gotta add mine.....


 lol...nice pj's...


----------



## Carol Boche

Michele Moore said:


> Note to self: must tivo this show. I learn so much on WDF


I know, right??? I am just looking at it from a decoy perspective.....8-[:-\"=D>:mrgreen:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Maureen A Osborn said:


> OK, gotta add mine.....


Oh My...didn't see that one :razz:

911...911...:lol:


----------



## Bob Scott

No tats or pins sticking out of me here. I can appreciate some of the art work in them but just to much of an old fart to even like seeing them on a gal. 
My dad had them and so did my grandad. Both were mean, evil old souls and that may have a bit to do with my aversion. 
All the face junk looks like someone that fell in a tackle box. 
Not at all shocked by the stuff, which is what many seem to be looking for. Just not interested.


----------



## Chris Michalek

Gerry Grimwood said:


> What about plumbers ??


----------



## Amanda Caldron

This is pretty funny.... news to me as well and I have seen this dog off and on since she was purchased and first brought into Joby's life. Very interesting and Joby you do crack me up. Way add humor to an obviously ridiculous comment.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn

Bob Scott said:


> No tats or pins sticking out of me here. I can appreciate some of the art work in them but just to much of an old fart to even like seeing them on a gal.
> My dad had them and so did my grandad. Both were mean, evil old souls and that may have a bit to do with my aversion.
> All the face junk looks like someone that fell in a tackle box.
> Not at all shocked by the stuff, which is what many seem to be looking for. Just not interested.


actually didn't post for the shock value, I am very proud of that tattoo being that it is my own artwork that I gave the tattoo artist to do on my back. I won't put a tat on my body that isnt my own creation/artwork/original design....and it does have an underlying/personal meaning.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson

funny how this thread evolved. I will participate because Maggie is poking so much!!!

I used to think tattoos were for shock value and rather ugly (some not all). Then for some odd reason at the ripe old age of 32ish, after having kids and reading them "Guess How Much I Love You" and loving the illustrations, I had an idea for a tattoo....Mind you, I have never in my life even thought I would want a tattoo!!!!!

So I drew up my tattoo and looked for an artist I trusted to put the damned thing on my back (it was envisioned for the back). I love that I can hide it if I want to (boy oh boy was I nervous the day my dad saw it--we go to the beach with the family each year and cant hide it in a bathing suit) or show it off when the mood strikes! I'll post a pic later if I can find one.

But I have since realized (opened my mind....) that many (most?) people with tattoos get them for very personal and strong reasons. My sister went to Iraq for the 1st time 3-4 years ago and wanted a small tattoo that could be used for body id (just in case....). I talked her into getting 2 small protection symbols too. I researched protection symbols and what they mean and why and picked 2 that seemed appropriate. It may be silly, but I felt a little better with her going. I have since really noticed other peoples tattoos and talked to some about the 'why' and there has always been an interesting reason for each tat (though I have heard some stupid reasons some young women have gotten them-and later regretted them LOL)


----------



## Maureen A Osborn

my husband was totally against me getting a tattoo....until he saw it on me.......now he LOVES em,LOL


----------



## Chris Michalek

Maureen A Osborn said:


> my husband was totally against me getting a tattoo....until he saw it on me.......now he LOVES em,LOL


years ago by wife wanted to get a tattoo but I didn't want her to. Now I want her to and she doesn't want one! Dammit


----------



## Howard Knauf

ann schnerre said:


> i don't have one, probably never will, but i don't have a problem with other ppl having them.


 Me either. Was thinking about putting my kids' names on my shoulder.

I do have an ink spot on my left palm from being stabbed by a drafting pen 30 years ago. Does that count?:razz:


----------



## Carol Boche

I am in the process of adding our 6 month old grandson to my calf sleeve drawing. He passed away unexpectedly on the 23rd of this month. 

Not sure if I will add his name or have my artist do his face from a photo in there somewhere.


----------



## maggie fraser

Thanks for the link Carol...didn't notice it before :mrgreen:.

I haven't anything at all against folks, male or female who have tattoos. What I have noticed round these parts in the last couple of years is the craze of youngsters (teenagers) all getting tattoos, for the simple reason it is the fashion. No real rhyme or reason, no profound meaning to them, just the latest craze, I suppose that is where I have been largely coming from whilst poking fun at the good folks here :grin:. 

My brother when young got a tattoo on his arm, quite a small one, but when starting out on his merchant naval career, had to have it removed. I think he had to have skin grafts....nasty business!


----------



## Ashley Campbell

I agree they are for personal reasons. Even our military has "lightened up" on restricting tattoos. Before it used to be anything that was visible with the uniform shirt on (short sleeved) - now they're allowing hand and neck tattoos (think Cadence with Charlie Sheen) as long as they aren't gang related. 

Carole, I'm so sorry  how terrible to lose an infant - I can't think of any better reasons to get a tattoo for a memorial.


----------



## Carol Boche

maggie fraser said:


> My brother when young got a tattoo on his arm, quite a small one, but when starting out on his merchant naval career, had to have it removed. I think he had to have skin grafts....nasty business!


The guy who does my tats has a cheese grater hanging on the wall of his shop...LOL


----------



## Christopher Jones

As they say, "Location, location, location".
I know of a guy who's wife had a tattoo of their 3 year old tattoed on her back. Totally wiped out one of his favourite positions. (see I even kept it dog related).


----------



## Amanda Caldron

hahaha chris that's hilarious!


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Maureen A Osborn said:


> my husband was totally against me getting a tattoo....until he saw it on me.......now he LOVES em,LOL



Maureen,

It might have more to do with the "canvas" then the art work?


----------



## jeremy anderson

Mine  all a work in progress. back done next month, arms full sleeved by 2 weeks, then moving to the chest :-o


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Howard Knauf said:


> I do have an ink spot on my left palm from being stabbed by a drafting pen 30 years ago. Does that count?:razz:


That's crazy...I got stabbed in the arm in by a pencil in about grade 2, my senior year :lol: by some crazy girl and it's still there.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

jeremy anderson said:


> Mine  all a work in progress. back done next month, arms full sleeved by 2 weeks, then moving to the chest :-o


Does that say Chattenugachoochoo ??


----------



## jeremy anderson

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Does that say Chattenugachoochoo ??


Hahahahaha. "Untouchables" Was my platoon's name in the Army.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Gerry Grimwood said:


> That's crazy...I got stabbed in the arm in by a pencil in about grade 2, my senior year :lol: by some crazy girl and it's still there.


I was stabbed in the webbing of my left hand between the thumb and index finger in 5th grade...with a #2 pencil. I still have a spot there. I also have a nice knife scar on my thigh from someone I pissed off in Biology class - I guess telling them they're a moron wasn't nice. Who got in trouble? I did, for saying "F*ck!" when I was stabbed and sent to the principals office.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

jeremy anderson said:


> Hahahahaha. "Untouchables" Was my platoon's name in the Army.


Ok,I have an old pc and it's a peice of shit so I don't see pictures too clear.

But Jeremy, the unwritten rule is...only females show tatts below the first rib :razz:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Ashley Campbell said:


> I was stabbed in the webbing of my left hand between the thumb and index finger in 5th grade...with a #2 pencil. I still have a spot there.


I think mine was from a #2 pencil as well because if I remember correctly, that's what I did when I was stabbed :lol:

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## jeremy anderson

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Ok,I have an old pc and it's a peice of shit so I don't see pictures too clear.
> 
> But Jeremy, the unwritten rule is...only females show tatts below the first rib :razz:


Does that mean i cant show the piercing?


----------



## Chris Michalek

jeremy anderson said:


> Does that mean i cant show the piercing?



it means you'd better not be showing that shit at training tonight. :roll:


----------



## jeremy anderson

Chris Michalek said:


> it means you'd better not be showing that shit at training tonight. :roll:


\\/


----------



## Nicole Stark

Carol Boche said:


> I am in the process of adding our 6 month old grandson to my calf sleeve drawing. He passed away unexpectedly on the 23rd of this month.
> 
> Not sure if I will add his name or have my artist do his face from a photo in there somewhere.


Carol, I'm real sorry to hear that.


----------



## Carol Boche

Nicole Stark said:


> Carol, I'm real sorry to hear that.


Thank you Nicole (and to everyone who posted or pm'd me on it)....it has been a tough couple weeks. I was looking forward to getting him into dog training..... 

Don't want to derail the starving dog turned tat fest though....I just wanted to let people know that what happened with Taten would be a reason some would get a tat.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn

Thomas Barriano said:


> Maureen,
> 
> It might have more to do with the "canvas" then the art work?


LOL, the hubby said he loves to use it as an excuse (that he wants to look at my tat)


----------



## Don Turnipseed

maggie fraser said:


> Anyone on here not have a tattoo? Anyone ??


I don't have even one as they are also used for identification. :grin:


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Maureen A Osborn said:


> OK, gotta add mine.....


The Phoenix!!!


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Sorry Maureen, hadn't read the whole thread where you said you did your own artwork. LOL That is a picture of the Phoenix rising out of the flames after 500 years. Just about identicle to my old company logo.....which I got out of the encyclopedia.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn

That's pretty neat Don. I took a ton of different pics that I liked certain pieces out of, including the flames,like the wings of one, the head of another, the postion of the wings from another, etc and created what you see. Yes, the Phoenix, very personal meaning and time of my life when I got that.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Maureen A Osborn said:


> That's pretty neat Don. I took a ton of different pics that I liked certain pieces out of, including the flames,like the wings of one, the head of another, the postion of the wings from another, etc and created what you see. Yes, the Phoenix, very personal meaning and time of my life when I got that.


It's a bird hovering above your ass, personal meaning and time of life :lol: 

When you're 60, it will look like a seagull picking fries off the pavement at a Mcdonalds :razz:


----------



## Bob Scott

Gerry Grimwood said:


> It's a bird hovering above your ass, personal meaning and time of life :lol:
> 
> When you're 60, it will look like a seagull picking fries off the pavement at a Mcdonalds :razz:



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

My grandad had a lady's leg tat on one of his arms (among other things). He was pushing 80 when I was born. By the time I was old enought to understand what it was it looked like the "lady's" stocking had fallen down. 
My youngest sister has a howling wolf's head on her lower back. We tease her that it's going to look like a crying bloodhound when she gets old. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:-k Just curious how the term "Tramp Stamp" originated for those low back tats? :-k


----------



## Ashley Campbell

jeremy anderson said:


> Does that mean i cant show the piercing?


Inquiring minds want to see...well, at least the pervy ones.
Prince Albert?


----------



## Jeff Threadgill

Wow, I missed a lot. So let me clear this up. Theres a dog that Joby is trying to feed, but is spending all his biscuits on tattoos... Bwahahaha!


----------



## jeremy anderson

Ashley Campbell said:


> Inquiring minds want to see...well, at least the pervy ones.
> Prince Albert?


Pm sent ;-)


----------



## Harry Keely




----------



## Ashley Campbell

Maybe it's the perv in me there...but the head lamp has a rather phallic shape, don't ya think?


----------



## maggie fraser

Don Turnipseed said:


> I don't have even one as they are also used for identification. :grin:


That makes two of us, well three counting Bob, three and half counting Howard K :grin:. I doubt folks on here would need a passport for world travel :-D.


----------



## maggie fraser

Jeff Threadgill said:


> Wow, I missed a lot. So let me clear this up. Theres a dog that Joby is trying to feed, but is spending all his biscuits on tattoos... Bwahahaha!


:lol: Where is Joby anyway, this is quite a thread he's got going here? Not like him to be so quiet, he's a tatty fan too isn't he, maybe his phone's been disconnected .


----------



## Harry Keely

Ashley Campbell said:


> Maybe it's the perv in me there...but the head lamp has a rather phallic shape, don't ya think?


Yea I guess but was digging through alot of cartoon art for tats and came across this one and if you look at both rear end cheeks it looks like it says I LOVE JOBY, so I couldn't resist being that this is his thread.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn

Bob Scott said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> My grandad had a lady's leg tat on one of his arms (among other things). He was pushing 80 when I was born. By the time I was old enought to understand what it was it looked like the "lady's" stocking had fallen down.
> My youngest sister has a howling wolf's head on her lower back. We tease her that it's going to look like a crying bloodhound when she gets old. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :-k Just curious how the term "Tramp Stamp" originated for those low back tats? :-k


LOL, my friend said it would look like a turkey w hen I get old.


I will take a guess that it's called a "tramp stamp" from the view someone else might be getting to see it from:-\"


----------



## Nicole Stark

Maureen A Osborn said:


> I will take a guess that it's called a "tramp stamp" from the view someone else might be getting to see it from:-\"


Or, that it typically requires a deliberate and revealing style of dress, usually associated with tramps, to exhibit/reveal them.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Ashley Campbell said:


> Prince Albert?


City of my birth, seriously and I never saw anyone walking around like a dog humping a football either :lol:


----------



## jeremy anderson

Maureen A Osborn said:


> I will take a guess that it's called a "tramp stamp" from the view someone else might be getting to see it from:-\"





Nicole Stark said:


> Or, that it typically requires a deliberate and revealing style of dress, usually associated with tramps, to exhibit/reveal them.


Hahaha. Typical answers from woman. "shes a tramp" . Think about who started calling it that first. Guys who look at a woman & think "target practice"
You can wear a burlap sack & the only thing some guys will think is "how can i get that without chaffing" :wink:


----------

